# Great way to start a Sunday



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Sitting on the couch this morning after feeding and watering the animals I hear the squaking of chickens and look out to see a fox chasing the hens! We managed to find 3 alive, one dead, and 2 are still missing  
What a way to start the day.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry, that is really hard to take. But fox might not be like a dog, the other two may show up. Maybe someone can have some idea what to do to protect them in the daytime. I shut mine in at night, but I don't know how I would keep them safe in daylight if there was an issue. I lost a couple to hawks last year during the night before I figured out how to get them all in the hen house at night. 

Jan


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

O, O forgot this part - I couldn't find them all right away. But there was one dead one and the ones who were missing were hiding.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

One just came back. I put all the girls in the coop for the rest of the day....just so they could all calm down. They seem to be doing better. 

Ours go in on their own each night and I lock them up. But daytime has never been a problem. Now we'll need to come up with a way to keep everyone safe during the day (my boyfriend and I both work during the day). Guess construction of a chicken fence will begin soon!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry you went through that. Darn varmits!!!!
We do not have fox problems but we did have a small chicken clutched and flown off by a hawk a couple years back. Terrible sight.


----------

